# When will Disney Grand Floridian Villas get an RCI ID?



## spears2008 (Jul 14, 2014)

It's almost been a year since DVC's Grand Floridian Villas opened.  When will it get an RCI code?

Anyone remember how long it took for Aulani or SSR to get RCI IDs?


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 15, 2014)

spears2008 said:


> It's almost been a year since DVC's Grand Floridian Villas opened.  When will it get an RCI code?
> 
> Anyone remember how long it took for Aulani or SSR to get RCI IDs?



You can book Aulani thru RCI?

When I did a search thru RCI launched viia the HGVC portal I only found a few disney properties.  

Does anyone have a list of all the DVC property RCI codes?

thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2014)

There is very high demand for the Disney resorts, so anything that shows up in the online inventory usually gets snagged immediately.  

To have a better chance at getting a DVC exchange, you really need to put in an on-going request - most DVC deposits are exchanged behind the scenes with on-going requests and never reach the online inventory, so you never see them online.  To have any chance of getting Aulani, you'd have to request the whole year, and be willing to take anything you can get.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 15, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> You can book Aulani thru RCI?
> 
> When I did a search thru RCI launched viia the HGVC portal I only found a few disney properties.
> 
> ...



http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=176036

DV01 Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas
DV02 Disney's Beach Club Villas
DV03 Disney's Boardwalk Villas
DV05 Disney's Old Key West
DV06 Disney's Saratago Sprigs
DV08 The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
DV09 Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort
DV10 The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
DV11 Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 15, 2014)

DV04 is Disney's Hilton Head
DV07 is Disney's Vero Beach
DV12 will be Grand Floridian (don't look for it to show up for a long time)
DV13 will be Polynesian (looking forward to that one)


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 15, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> DV13 will be Polynesian (looking forward to that one)



Saw the construction progressing last week when we were there. I can't imagine what the points cost to stay there is going to be like, over the water with a direct view of MK.....


----------



## JudyS (Jul 17, 2014)

So, has anyone on TUG actually gotten a trade to Aulani yet? If so, what in the check-in date?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2014)

JudyS said:


> So, has anyone on TUG actually gotten a trade to Aulani yet? If so, what in the check-in date?



Go to the TUG Sightings Forum and search for "Aulani."


----------



## JudyS (Jul 17, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Go to the TUG Sightings Forum and search for "Aulani."


I was assuming that any deposits would have gone to Ongoing Searches. But you are right, I should have checked the Sightings Board first.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2014)

JudyS said:


> I was assuming that any deposits would have gone to Ongoing Searches. But you are right, I should have checked the Sightings Board first.



I don't know if anyone has gotten an instant online exchange yet, but there are several threads discussing availability and exchanges with on-going searches.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 17, 2014)

I had a match to an OGS 1 bedroom ov at Aulani last week of May. I also grabbed an instant exchange for a 1 bedroom in March.


----------



## spears2008 (Jul 17, 2014)

so how long from when Aulani opened until an RCI ID was assigned?  I want to set up an ongoing search for VGF and I'm getting tired of checking.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm sure that someone will let folks here know---probably many someones.  If you read TUG semi-regularly, you'll be among the first to find out.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 17, 2014)

thanks for the update!!


----------

